# Are there any incels with good Jawlines????



## WhatIsMyPlan? (Oct 3, 2021)

I feel like Jawline is the one trait (besides rally tall height) where I've never seen an incels. I don't mean normie and I also don't mean mentalcels, are there any legit incels with a good Jawline?

A guy at my workplace has a top-tier eye area but he's incels because he is 2/10 in every other aspect, but I've never seen a guy with a decent jaw who looks he couldn't get laid, are there any pictures?


----------



## Deleted member 8856 (Oct 3, 2021)

no such thing as an incel. there is someone for everybody


----------



## BearBoy (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 14280 (Oct 3, 2021)

my friend has a good jawline but recessed maxila and is incel


----------



## WhatIsMyPlan? (Oct 3, 2021)

Aeonxdro said:


> no such thing as an incel. there is someone for everybody


True but by incels I mean a guy with no friends no sex no girls like him and plays videogames all day


----------



## WhatIsMyPlan? (Oct 3, 2021)

Supreme Cutecel said:


> my friend has a good jawline but recessed maxila and is incel


How can you have a recessed maxilla and a good Jawline?


----------



## Deleted member 14280 (Oct 3, 2021)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> How can you have a recessed maxilla and a good Jawline?


he has an underbite


----------



## Deleted member 8856 (Oct 3, 2021)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> True but by incels I mean a guy with no friends no sex no girls like him and plays videogames all day


i was kidding


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Oct 3, 2021)

lower third is the most important trait in a male, eye area is a meme for the most part, no bitch cares if you have autistic squinty eyes the only thing a girl cares about to do with a mans eyes in the colour, eyebrows and lashes, never have i heard a woman say, oh he has such nice eyes look at that pct and hooding


----------



## WhatIsMyPlan? (Oct 3, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> lower third is the most important trait in a male, eye area is a meme for the most part, no bitch cares if you have autistic squinty eyes the only thing a girl cares about to do with a mans eyes in the colour, eyebrows and lashes, never have i heard a woman say, oh he has such nice eyes look at that pct and hooding


Eye area is a subconscious attraction which is why it's not complimented that much. Before you even knew about jawlines or eye areas of waist to hip radio I'm sure you had a crush on a girl in grade school and it was subconscious


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Oct 3, 2021)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> Eye area is a subconscious attraction which is why it's not complimented that much. Before you even knew about jawlines or eye areas of waist to hip radio I'm sure you had a crush on a girl in grade school and it was subconscious


nope ive seen guys with TERRIBLE eye areas with girls, im talking nct and extreme eyelid exposure and there bulging out the forehead


women mostly care about the lower third, hair, lips and eyebrows



never heard a girl even talk about the eyes unless she was talking about a guy with a nice colour or eyelashes


----------



## joeveniro (Oct 3, 2021)

*THIS FUCKING JEW INVENTOR OF THE MEWING JEWING THINGIE*


----------



## subhuman incel (Oct 3, 2021)

@OldVirgin is the only one i can remember


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Oct 3, 2021)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> Eye area is a subconscious attraction which is why it's not complimented that much. Before you even knew about jawlines or eye areas of waist to hip radio I'm sure you had a crush on a girl in grade school and it was subconscious


Exactly this. My eyes are an exact replica of the morph on Wheat Waffles' ideal guy, but brown. When at the gym, I take my mask off to get a drink, all the bitches drop what they doin to see what I look like underneath.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Oct 3, 2021)

Aeonxdro said:


> no such thing as an incel. there is someone for everybody


Me who gets rejected by grannies and trannies


----------



## Arminius (Oct 3, 2021)

well maybe im a mentales, but I got sharp features and nice features, cheekbones, chin, im short 5 6 but talking about face im fine however im still an Incel xaxaxaaxxaxaxaxaxa


----------



## WhatIsMyPlan? (Oct 3, 2021)

joeveniro said:


> *THIS FUCKING JEW INVENTOR OF THE MEWING JEWING THINGIE*
> View attachment 1349748
> View attachment 1349749


He's oldcel which is an important distinction. I'm sure he was at least HTN in his 20s


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 3, 2021)

I have a great jawline and I’m technically not an incel


----------



## Ozil (Oct 3, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> lower third is the most important trait in a male, eye area is a meme for the most part, no bitch cares if you have autistic squinty eyes the only thing a girl cares about to do with a mans eyes in the colour, eyebrows and lashes, never have i heard a woman say, oh he has such nice eyes look at that pct and hooding


I think hooding and shit does matter a lot, women won't care for canthal tilt that much but just have at least a neutral tilt. 

Jaw and facial harmony are both way more important than eyes tho, eye area has to make up less than 20% of facial attractiveness imo.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Oct 3, 2021)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> I feel like Jawline is the one trait (besides rally tall height) where I've never seen an incels. I don't mean normie and I also don't mean mentalcels, are there any legit incels with a good Jawline?
> 
> A guy at my workplace has a top-tier eye area but he's incels because he is 2/10 in every other aspect, but I've never seen a guy with a decent jaw who looks he couldn't get laid, are there any pictures?


me and @portuguesecel


----------



## RODEBLUR (Oct 3, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> Me who gets rejected by grannies and trannies


me tbh


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Oct 3, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> me tbh


Suck my mog


----------



## LooksOverAll (Oct 3, 2021)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> I feel like Jawline is the one trait *(besides rally tall height) where I've never seen an incels*. I don't mean normie and I also don't mean mentalcels, are there any legit incels with a good Jawline?
> 
> A guy at my workplace has a top-tier eye area but he's incels because he is 2/10 in every other aspect, but I've never seen a guy with a decent jaw who looks he couldn't get laid, are there any pictures?




What did I expect from a greycel.


----------



## delta7 (Oct 3, 2021)

Facial definition and leanness is more important to slay than bone structure itself but many will cope


----------



## AtlasTH (Oct 3, 2021)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> I feel like Jawline is the one trait (besides rally tall height) where I've never seen an incels. I don't mean normie and I also don't mean mentalcels, are there any legit incels with a good Jawline?
> 
> A guy at my workplace has a top-tier eye area but he's incels because he is 2/10 in every other aspect, but I've never seen a guy with a decent jaw who looks he couldn't get laid, are there any pictures?



Am I good jawline


----------



## disillusioned (Oct 3, 2021)

Legit. My jaw is literally the only reason I'm incel. I'm white and 6.2ft tall with blue eyes and dark hair. Granted my mediocre frame is somewhat of a failo but whatever.

But...I have a shitty jaw that I inherited from my sub-human mother. And this alone kills my sex appeal utterly.

Jaw is law. I'm not even fucking joking when I say that if I looked literally exactly the same except I had a good jaw I would go from being 4/10 facially to being at least 6/10. Maybe even 7 because I have good eye area.

Jfl shit jaw is literally the single biggest incel trait ever.

And this is true for women as well btw. Literally no such thing as a good looking woman with a bad jaw. Bad jaw will make absolutely every single element of your appearance almost irrelevant.


----------



## Marsiere214 (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11550 (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## damnit (Oct 3, 2021)

rami malek wouldn't have it really hard irl . His jaw saves his face and he is at least normie despite having horrendous eyes. Not an incel at all if NT.


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Oct 3, 2021)

BearBoy said:


> View attachment 1349729


FWHR mogger


----------



## John124 (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## RODEBLUR (Oct 3, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> Suck my mog


Cope i incel mog you


----------



## RODEBLUR (Oct 3, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> What did I expect from a greycel.


nigga just because you have a crippling form of autism and a negative PSL face and can't get laid at '' 6'7'' '' doesn't mean any other NT person wouldn't have pussy crawling towards him at that height

that's like Autistic James saying (if he had the ability to speak) that he couldn't get laid with a 7 PSL face and therefore looks aren't important.




it's just you man


----------



## LooksOverAll (Oct 3, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> nigga just because you have a crippling form of autism and a negative PSL face and can't get laid at '' 6'7'' '' doesn't mean any other NT person wouldn't have pussy crawling towards him at that height
> 
> that's like Autistic James saying (if he had the ability to speak) that he couldn't get laid with a 7 PSL face and therefore looks aren't important.
> View attachment 1349891
> ...


I'm not autistic and my face is in the normie range. Low tier normies don't get laid at all and normies don't get laid unless they jump through a million hoops and get lucky. There's no difference if you add a few inches of height to them.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Oct 3, 2021)

damnit said:


> rami malek wouldn't have it really hard irl . His jaw saves his face and he is at least normie despite having horrendous eyes. Not an incel at all if NT.


At least normie? He's still Chadlite tbh. His maxilla and jaw are top tier. Only flaw are his eyes but everything else is great. He also has blue eyes which is all girls care about.


----------



## TheAnomaly (Oct 3, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> lower third is the most important trait in a male, eye area is a meme for the most part, no bitch cares if you have autistic squinty eyes the only thing a girl cares about to do with a mans eyes in the colour, eyebrows and lashes, never have i heard a woman say, oh he has such nice eyes look at that pct and hooding


Yep. Color & lashes.


----------



## TheAnomaly (Oct 3, 2021)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> I feel like Jawline is the one trait (besides rally tall height) where I've never seen an incels. I don't mean normie and I also don't mean mentalcels, are there any legit incels with a good Jawline?
> 
> A guy at my workplace has a top-tier eye area but he's incels because he is 2/10 in every other aspect, but I've never seen a guy with a decent jaw who looks he couldn't get laid, are there any pictures?


Jaw is L.. well, you know.


----------



## calzium (Oct 3, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> Me who gets rejected by grannies and trannies


Thought you fucked the tranny lol


----------



## calzium (Oct 3, 2021)

LDARcoper said:


> View attachment 1349860


Deformed doesnt really count tho


----------



## hebbewem (Oct 3, 2021)

I have a decent jaw and I am incel


----------



## WhatIsMyPlan? (Oct 3, 2021)

AtlasTH said:


> Am I good jawline
> View attachment 1349797


No


----------



## AtlasTH (Oct 3, 2021)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> No



Which part of jawline is bad?


----------



## WhatIsMyPlan? (Oct 3, 2021)

I knew a kid in college who I thought was pretty ugly, like lowest of low tier normies. I know harmony is weird and shit but this kid had 0 harmony he looked like a shitty picasso painting but he had a large chin and very defined Jawline. Wasn't even that tall either, like 5'11. I see him at a party one night he makes out with 3 5+ girls back to back for like 10 minutes and leaves with the last one.

Case and point dude was essentially and ugly guy with a nice jaw and he was able to slay. Maybe jaw is kinda like height, like you can be ugly with a good jaw but it communicates value and NTness.


----------



## WhatIsMyPlan? (Oct 3, 2021)

AtlasTH said:


> Which part of jawline is bad?


Pretty much all of it. Short ramus, only has definition cause you're jutting and clenching, and most importantly it doesn't pass the bottom lip.


----------



## AtlasTH (Oct 3, 2021)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> Pretty much all of it. Short ramus, only has definition cause you're jutting and clenching, and most importantly it doesn't pass the bottom lip.



Can you post me how good jawline look like?


----------



## WhatIsMyPlan? (Oct 3, 2021)

AtlasTH said:


> Can you post me how good jawline look like?


Just search good Jawline on google lmao


----------



## thecel (Oct 3, 2021)

@AtlasTH


----------



## AtlasTH (Oct 3, 2021)

thecel said:


> @AtlasTH



He said no because I have short ramus and doesn't pass the buttom lips


----------



## AtlasTH (Oct 3, 2021)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> Just search good Jawline on google lmao


I just want a pics from profresional jawline like you


----------



## RODEBLUR (Oct 4, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> I'm not autistic and my face is in the normie range.


I can believe your face being in the normie range but i don't buy that ''i'm not autistic'' BS one bit. You are not NT, that's for sure, and i guaran-god-damn-tee you that you have that dorkish lanklet appearance to you making you undesirable. Work on both of those things and watch yourself ascend to Chad instantly despite your face. If you were my height, you would've been bullied into a coffin years ago, that i can assure you.


----------



## Chadeep (Oct 4, 2021)

The ethnic guy who got jaw fillers.


----------



## ADHDcel I need sum (Oct 4, 2021)

Ive been told i have a strong jawline


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Oct 4, 2021)

Supreme Cutecel said:


> my friend has a good jawline but recessed maxila and is incel


I mean anyone can posture in an underbite for "good jawline"


----------



## WhatIsMyPlan? (Oct 4, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> At least normie? He's still Chadlite tbh. His maxilla and jaw are top tier. Only flaw are his eyes but everything else is great. He also has blue eyes which is all girls care about.


 Dude so apparently you're 6"7' and roused but still an incels
. No fucking way you have to have very serious problems. Go tf outside I had an older woman (40s) invite to her apartment to fuck after lifting for a month on cycle and I was wearing a mask. "Well muh eye area". No fucking way dude. If youre 6'7" and jacked it's essentially impossible for you to not get laid unless you're shoulders are seriously, seriously, fucked. Take a 2 week break from this forum shit and go outside I promise you will get pussy.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Oct 4, 2021)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> Dude so apparently you're 6"7' and roused but still an incels
> . No fucking way you have to have very serious problems. Go tf outside I had an older woman (40s) invite to her apartment to fuck after lifting for a month on cycle and I was wearing a mask. "Well muh eye area". No fucking way dude. If youre 6'7" and jacked it's essentially impossible for you to not get laid unless you're shoulders are seriously, seriously, fucked. Take a 2 week break from this forum shit and go outside I promise you will get pussy.


I'm not a basement dweller. I'm outside everyday and go to school, get food, gym, sports, etc. Height and weight don't matter when you're ugly. Especially if you're babyfaced like me.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Oct 4, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> I can believe your face being in the normie range but i don't buy that ''i'm not autistic'' BS one bit. You are not NT, that's for sure, and i guaran-god-damn-tee you that you have that dorkish lanklet appearance to you making you undesirable. Work on both of those things and watch yourself ascend to Chad instantly despite your face. If you were my height, you would've been bullied into a coffin years ago, that i can assure you.


Not dorkish at all. I played college sports and am proportional at my height.


----------



## itorroella9 (Oct 4, 2021)

me


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 4, 2021)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> Dude so apparently you're 6"7' and roused but still an incels
> . No fucking way you have to have very serious problems. Go tf outside I had an older woman (40s) invite to her apartment to fuck after lifting for a month on cycle and I was wearing a mask. "Well muh eye area". No fucking way dude. If youre 6'7" and jacked it's essentially impossible for you to not get laid unless you're shoulders are seriously, seriously, fucked. Take a 2 week break from this forum shit and go outside I promise you will get pussy.


how tall are you ? He sent me photos. Good wide frame @LooksOverAll


----------



## Xangsane (Oct 4, 2021)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> I feel like Jawline is the one trait (besides rally tall height) where I've never seen an incels. I don't mean normie and I also don't mean mentalcels, are there any legit incels with a good Jawline?
> 
> A guy at my workplace has a top-tier eye area but he's incels because he is 2/10 in every other aspect, but I've never seen a guy with a decent jaw who looks he couldn't get laid, are there any pictures?


Incels in Hollywood movies


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 4, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> At least normie? He's still Chadlite tbh. His maxilla and jaw are top tier. Only flaw are his eyes but everything else is great. He also has blue eyes which is all girls care about.


his face is good imo. Good ratios lowerd third midface forehead, aka harmony. Eyes at that point become unique feature if everything else is decent


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Oct 4, 2021)

@gigi has a top tier jawline but is still an incel (6'5 btw)


----------



## germanlooks (Oct 4, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> I'm not autistic and my face is in the normie range. Low tier normies don't get laid at all and normies don't get laid unless they jump through a million hoops and get lucky. There's no difference if you add a few inches of height to them.


You are extremely non NT and autistic if you can’t get laid with 6‘7 height and a face in the normie range jfl.
Either your face is subhuman or your behavior is giga aspie.
There is just no other explanation


----------



## mogstar (Oct 4, 2021)

this is my jaw, I’m an incel at 19
Lower third is cope for the most part, just gave good ratios and a striking eye area, it’s all about how good ur face looks


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 4, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> You are extremely non NT and autistic if you can’t get laid with 6‘7 height and a face in the normie range jfl.
> Either your face is subhuman or your behavior is giga aspie.
> There is just no other explanation


weird face, thats why. Height is cope @subhuman incel


----------



## LooksOverAll (Oct 4, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> You are extremely non NT and autistic if you can’t get laid with 6‘7 height and a face in the normie range jfl.
> Either your face is subhuman or your behavior is giga aspie.
> There is just no other explanation





OldVirgin said:


> weird face, thats why. Height is cope @subhuman incel


It's because my face is weird and ugly. Height is cope.


----------



## WhatIsMyPlan? (Oct 4, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Not dorkish at all. I played college sports and am proportional at my height.


You played college sports and are incels. Holy shit


----------



## WhatIsMyPlan? (Oct 4, 2021)

gigi said:


> View attachment 1350516
> 
> View attachment 1350515
> 
> ...


You're a mentalcel


----------



## LooksOverAll (Oct 4, 2021)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> You played college sports and are incels. Holy shit


Yes, that's how I know it's giga over. Stadiums with 1000+ people and status on campus but still didn't have a single girl interested.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Oct 4, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Not dorkish at all. I played college sports and am proportional at my height.


You obviously aren't NT


----------



## LooksOverAll (Oct 4, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> You obviously aren't NT


I am NT.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Oct 4, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> I am NT.


You are *not *NT.

There are guys with worse faces than you slaying at half your height because NT.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Oct 4, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> You are *not *NT.
> 
> There are guys with worse faces than you slaying at half your height because NT.


I am NT.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Oct 4, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> I am NT.


----------



## damnit (Oct 5, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> At least normie? He's still Chadlite tbh. His maxilla and jaw are top tier. Only flaw are his eyes but everything else is great. He also has blue eyes which is all girls care about.


I would say max htn , but his eyes are a bit too weird to be chadlite.

Still attractive.


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Oct 9, 2021)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> I feel like Jawline is the one trait (besides rally tall height) where I've never seen an incels. I don't mean normie and I also don't mean mentalcels, are there any legit incels with a good Jawline?
> 
> A guy at my workplace has a top-tier eye area but he's incels because he is 2/10 in every other aspect, but I've never seen a guy with a decent jaw who looks he couldn't get laid, are there any pictures?











are there any more improvements i can make with my jaw ?


I've done bone mashing still doing it are there any advisable surgeries yall can advice?




looksmax.org


----------



## WhatIsMyPlan? (Oct 9, 2021)

pianoboy123 said:


> are there any more improvements i can make with my jaw ?
> 
> 
> I've done bone mashing still doing it are there any advisable surgeries yall can advice?
> ...


You look mentalcel


----------



## Bubarik (Oct 10, 2021)

In case of a shitty midface decent jawline looks rather comical.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Oct 10, 2021)

Yea me.
Decent jawline but short chin, hooked nose, bottom tier pheno and bald.


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Oct 10, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> The ethnic guy who got jaw fillers.


white with bad jawline means rest of his development is fucked up too 
that guy is native(previously asian) ancestry so its different


----------



## one job away (Oct 10, 2021)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> True but by incels I mean a guy with no friends no sex no girls like him and plays videogames all day


Sounds like a chill life ngl


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Oct 10, 2021)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> You look mentalcel


what does mentacel mean ?


----------



## loksr (Oct 10, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> You are extremely non NT and autistic if you can’t get laid with 6‘7 height and a face in the normie range jfl.
> Either your face is subhuman or your behavior is giga aspie.
> There is just no other explanation


Yeah, 0% chance that a 6’7” NT normie would ever be an incel, and that’s not an exaggeration jfl.

he’s subhuman or autistic confirmed, I lean towards him being autistic from what I’ve seen out of him


----------



## itorroella9 (Oct 10, 2021)

gigi said:


> View attachment 1350516
> 
> View attachment 1350515
> 
> ...


utterly shit mouth area, i also have the same problem


----------



## itorroella9 (Oct 10, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> I played college sports


that doesn't make you less autistic


----------



## Deleted member 14677 (Oct 10, 2021)

hi incel here,

decent jaw


----------



## WhatIsMyPlan? (Oct 10, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Yea me.
> Decent jawline but short chin, hooked nose, bottom tier pheno and bald.


That'll do it


----------

